

Duplicates existing functionality (2010) - CrazedGeek
http://www.marco.org/2010/02/01/duplicates-existing-functionality

======
atirip
Why is this story on the first page? What did i miss in news? I mean the only
reason to post such old articles would be that the content is suddenly very
relevant _today_. What is it?

~~~
Offler
Did it stop being relevant? It's just a reminder of the risks you run when
running a and developing for a closed garden. It's a good point, always worth
underlining it I guess.

~~~
andreyf
_Did it stop being relevant?_

It did, since Apple now allows competitors to their apps in their store. I
usually use Google Maps/Mail on my iPhone in leu of the Apple-provided apps.

~~~
Offler
Mozilla aren't able to ship a full Firefox on iOS though.

------
stefan_kendall
Mailbox, Google Maps, iCatcher (podcasts).

Apple has changed, and it has changed for the better.

